# PMX - Palamedia Limited



## smelly sox (21 July 2006)

PMX has just had some management changes, not many shares on issue and they have some interesting shareholders. Do your own research, yet when some news comes in they should fly. This is my opinion only. Yet worth a look at......


----------



## Out Too Soon (22 November 2006)

One of the most uninspiring things that can happen when investigating a co. for the first time is when you try to go to their web page and find it doesn't exist anymore.   
Why bother staying listed when you can't even bother keeping your web page going?   
Like I'm sure the directors of the co. r still paying themselves huge retainers.


----------

